# Unexpected Houseguest



## ChromeLibrarian (Jul 7, 2007)

Caught this little guy walking across my living room a little while ago.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

Yikes! I'd freak out if that was in my house.  Excellent pictures though...


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

I would probably shoot it with something. I hate fury spiders!


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Awws  nice tarantula!

Personally, we've been trying to get a Goliath Bird-Eating Spider


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

OMG i hate spiders i saw that picture and it sent shivers all over, last time i saw a spider like that it was outside my doorstep and i dint even want to touch that thing! I disposed of it in a truly ******* way........... 20 gauge shotgun. Total overkill but it works good


> I would probably shoot it with something.


great minds think alike


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

nice pictures. i would totally of freaked out if i saw that in my house. and my brothers would be like "awesome can we keep it?".


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

man ice prince your betta is gorgeous. Lucky you


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

Ewww....I don't like spiders either.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

Corydora_FREAK said:


> man ice prince your betta is gorgeous. Lucky you


its not mine lol.i was going to buy it off of aquabid, but my dad didnt want to....it was like $25-$30. my dad is someone who thinks bettas should cost as much as veiltails ($2-$5).


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

I want a tarantula!


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

> its not mine lol.i was going to buy it off of aquabid, but my dad didnt want to....it was like $25-$30. my dad is someone who thinks bettas should cost as much as veiltails ($2-$5).


O BUMMER man that betta is so awesome too


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

eww....i hate spiders...furry ones are the worst...


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

What ?! It tastes like chicken !!! As the natives in the Amazon Rainforests. LOL !!!

Good thing it wasn't one of these : 

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/20321234/

This was in yesterday's news on MSN.


----------



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

Pretty Sweet Spider there... he he, don't have tarantula's walking around the Chicago area ;-)


----------



## Mongoose (Aug 15, 2007)

aw so cute


----------



## phat fish (Aug 25, 2007)

ithink id call pest controll..thats the only animal i cant handle....id have a hear atact if i saw that in my hosue and it wasnt in a tank/cage.
.....i give props to people who like spiders


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

That is so scary. I'm fine with spiders if they aren't on me, going toward me, and can't hurt me. What if it had decided to hide in your bed! That would be scary. He looks so big, fluffy, fuzzy, and cute. Imagine if you stepped on him, that would be so gross!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Here is a news story on another strange spidey happening.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,295249,00.html

huge spider web

more photos of the web
http://texasento.net/Social_Spider.htm


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

That is so sick !! Kinda reminds me of a scene from a horror movie. Imagine walking into or through that at night without even knowing it existed !!!


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

fish_doc said:


> Here is a news story on another strange spidey happening.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,295249,00.html
> 
> ...


Nice!!! Great place for Halloween party!!! LOL :lol:


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

If I had a gun, I would shoot it too. Last time I saw a spider was in summer, i hit it with a garbage bin... yeah really scared of them


----------

